

Have you seen 'Back to the Future'? - mjwhansen
http://enga.ge/products/have-you-seen-back-to-the-future/

======
mjwhansen
TL;DR: How to get people to stop at your startup's Tech Day booth -- use a
movie tie-in and an opener that they'll likely answer "yes" to

